# Old quilt tops with pictures



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

This one I will have to cut out and put them on new squares. About 4 or 5 of them the background fabric has holes.

I'll upload more after I go make my husbands lunch.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

The blue and pick one is not a very good stitched one. It looks like some one pieced it by hand the someone else went back over it with a machine stitch.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

This one is children's tales themed. Each block is different. I didn't take a picture of all the blocks.

All of these were stripped together by machine. But most of the blocks were done by hand. I thank my dil's great great grandmother pieced the blocks and then her great grandmother put them together with the strip fabric by machine.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

This one was machine pieced on old news paper. It still has lots of the paper on it.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

This is a version of the dutch boy and girl I've never seen before.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Wow, what a lot of work went in to those quilt tops. They are lucky to have found their way to you.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I won't be keeping them. I'm going to quilt them for my daughter in law.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Those are nice. I like that sunbonnet sue as it looks like romanian or such, I think I've seen some blocks like that outline somewhere on the internet.

The one that ends up with these will be very lucky.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I thank they are gonna divide them between the kids that are left. She has four children and lots of grandchildren and on down to some gr.gr. grandchildren.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Ruby said:


> This one was machine pieced on old news paper. It still has lots of the paper on it.


I finely got all the paper off this one. BUT while doing it I found a date on the paper. It was Nov. 9 1936.


----------

